# Washington State Ammendments on Control Switch Height



## Glennman CBO (Jan 25, 2010)

2006 IBC 1101.2.10 (ICC A117.1 Section 404.3.5) Manual Control Switches. Per this Washington State ammendment, manually operated control switches shall be located minimum 32" and maximum 40" above the floor, with clear floor space, etc. These "switches" shall comply with section 309, except that they shall be placed such and such above the floor.

We are building a new church building that I drew the plans for. After summitting to the county building compartment, in their comment letter they stated that they will be "field verifying" that the light switches in the restrooms will comply with this section, and the letter implies that it applies to all manual switches (there are no automatic doors in the building). After further research (I work for the city, not the county), I came to the conclusion that this switch is referring to switches at "automatic doors", not light switches in general. Of course, the light switches would need to comply with the reach ranges of 309, but the ammendment only applies to manual switches at automatic doors (at least that's the way I see it). I'm looking forward to challenging this. There are even some in my department that say it can be viewed either way, but I say no due to the wording of the charging section (context).

Any thoughts from my Washington Comrades?


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Washington State Ammendments on Control Switch Height

Glenman, I think it would be advantageous to read this section the way it was wriiten as opposed to trying to runit together.

Manually operated ciontrol switches shall comply with Section 309, except that they shall be palced 32" minimum and 40" maximum above the floor.  (NOTE: the period) The clear floor space adajacent tot he control switch shall be loacted beyond the arc of the door swing and centerd on the control switch.  Tese are two separate sentneces.  There may be times when they should be viewed as applying to the control switch that activates a door and times when they apply to other types of control switches.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Washington State Ammendments on Control Switch Height

Just to add some confusion, read the code commentary for ANSI A-117.1 Section 404.3.5. It says in part " Any control switches". Then the commentary goes into detail on power operated doors.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Washington State Ammendments on Control Switch Height

The section heading is..."1101.2.10 (ICC A117.1 Section 404.3.5) Control switches."

The section's context is 404.3 "Automatic Doors".

404.3.5 (subsection) is for control switches at automatic doors. One does not go to this section to find out how high to mount light switches in restrooms. This is the subsection that is referred to in 1101.2.10 in parentheses. Why would the section refer to 404.3.5, if it means everything beyond 404.3.5?

To illistrate: Also in the WA State amendments 1101.2.6 (ICC A117.1 Section 604.11) Coat hooks and shelves. Coat hooks provided within toilet compartments shall be located within one of the reach ranges specified in section 308 (period) Shelves shall be installed so that the top of the shelf is is 40" minimum and 42" maximum above the floor.

Would this section be referring to shelving in a closet in the hallway, and not anywhere near a toilet compartment because of the period, where section 604.11 in the ANSI is specifically referring to coat hooks and shelves in toilet compartments? Remember, it is 1101.2.6 (ICC A117.1 Section 604.11) that is being amended, not section 308.

In the first case, section 404.3.5 is being amended, not section 309.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Washington State Ammendments on Control Switch Height

JP Ranch...I didn't know a commentary was available for the ANSI. I'll have to look into getting one. Thanks.


----------



## jpranch (Jan 25, 2010)

Re: Washington State Ammendments on Control Switch Height

Yes there is a commentary. It's just like other commentaries. Some of it really helps answer questions and some of it just poses more questions.


----------



## Big Mac (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Washington State Ammendments on Control Switch Height

Munch munch,  Eating Crow.

Glenman, I did not take the time to check the main heading in Section 404.3 as I should have and as I usually do.  It does indeed seem to be specific to Automatic doors.

I am so ashamed.  Carry on.


----------



## Glennman CBO (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Washington State Ammendments on Control Switch Height

Big Mac,

I feel better about myself because I thought I was the only one in the world that had to eat crow once in a while.

If admitting you're wrong once in a while makes one a bigger man, you can start calling me Goliath.

Have fun.


----------



## D a v e W (Jan 26, 2010)

Re: Washington State Ammendments on Control Switch Height

Salt, pepper, butter, sour cream I do not want to remember what went best with it. I remember it was humble pie! It seems like we never get enough of it, hopefully in small slices  :lol:


----------

